# Trying to Decide between HSS724ATD vs HS928WAS



## rkanok (Sep 11, 2017)

I would like feedback from owners before I pull the trigger on my next snowblower. I am looking at a virtually new HS928WAS or a new HSS724ATD. 

I previously owned an '09 HS1132TAS using it for a cabin I had in the Colorado mountains, since it was a vacation home (the gravel drive and road were 20' by 400') when I arrived I would have to clear 4' to 6' and the tracks and power made it possible and turning was less of a priority.

I now live in Chicago, smaller concrete drive (30' x 80') and expect less snow at any one time. I feel the power of the 724 will be enough, the tracks should make clearing the hard pack my wife created driving out during the day and clearing the snowplow pile easier while the power steering should make the tracks easier to turn as well. I prefer the balance of tracks and never had turning issues in the past but the dynamic now is different. 

The HS928 is perfect I know the owner, and about 500 less then the new 724. I like the electric shoot and power steering on the HSS, I have the room to store the 928 and I know the job would go a little faster with it.

For those with the HSS does the power steering make a huge difference in real world experience.


thanks in advance.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have tracked HS828s and and HS624 along with a Canadian Yamaha YS1028J and a few older Yamahas all with a solid axles. 
I also have an HSS1332ATD and I can tell you that the "power steering" makes a huge difference not just steering but also moving them when the engine is off.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

All comes down to personal preference. If it were me, I'd go with the HS928. There's no replacement for displacement and the Honda 9hp makes short order of any snowfall conditions. I would much rather have an HS928WAS (wheels and electric start) over the HSS724 with tracks and electric chute. The raw power of the HS928 and throw distance is amazing. Also have to take into account some of the reviews for Honda HSS line-up have not been impressive. Lot of controversy over the redesigned chute constantly clogging with wet snow. I don't own an HSS model so I can't really comment on it's shortfalls or benefits, however my HS928WAS is like a water pump throwing wet snow 30-35' and dry snow 40-45'. HS928 is a beast!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I love my HSS724ACT (Canadian version of the tracked 2016 724) up here in Calgary. No clogging issues for me after one season. I bought it because I wanted a tracked version as I am getting older and like that it just crawls everywhere including up ramps to my F250, and across my back yard as I need to clear above grass to get to my shed (can't do that with wheels so well). That power steering is heaven. The smaller size makes it easy to get around my small yard and driveway.

I have a smaller Honda single stage that is great too...but as I get older I see me using the 724 more.

All are great machines. Good luck. Not really a bad decision you can make here.


----------



## rkanok (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your advice I pulled the trigger on the HS928WAS today.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

rkanok said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice I pulled the trigger on the HS928WAS today.


Congrats...!
Post a few pics of it when you get a chance.
:blowerhug:


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Excellent choice. Congrats! 


ostpics:


----------

